# living conditions



## super_tramp (May 21, 2008)

Hi i would like to know if a ferret would be happy living out side i plan to get a large cage 7ft by 5ft and make it secure so they can not dig out or anything and put a smaller rabbit hutch or something simmilar inside with bedding as a sleeping area. I would aslo make certain parts of the cage completly shaded from the sun and put a small paddiling pool in it. I just dont no if it would be safe because i dont no if the ferrit could catch disseases from being outside would it be harmfull to it. I live in scotland so its never really too hot but at night it gets quite cold , so i was also thinking if its to cold at night i could bring the ferrit inside and the cage outside would mainly just be used as a place for the ferrit when i am not at home.

Any help is much appreciated would like to hear all comments and storys of any 1 else who has similar arangements thank you in advanvce.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey, it's perfectly fine to have ferrets outside, our five are happy out there all year around, they have pretty much what you described above. our's are on concreat although at the moment they have some top soil and shavings in there, i try to vary textures, they had bark a few months ago. 

the only trouble I tend to have is fleas but i just spray and bath them ragularly, also i worm them every three months like a dog/cat. 

Also, are you only getting the one? or are you thinking of getting two so that they have company 24/7? they like to snuggle up at night together, well more the day they're often playing at dusk as that's when their natural prey would be out. Plus it does get cold in winter and you may not want to be outside for a long amount of time.


----------



## super_tramp (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I would like to get 2 or mabye more, its good to hear that your ferrits are happy and safe out side. It looks like i better start setting up their home then haha.

ps love the pic.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

haha good stuff, they're great pets, make sure you get them used to being handled because if you do need to take them to the vets for anything they won't have to knock it out to do anything which means it'll be cheaper too.

good luck


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

im,just getting back into ferrets got a 6ft by 8ft shed going to make ferret court inside for them with an out door run on slabs at the side,just mated my polecat to a cream to see what colours they throw going to keep two for myself any one interested in one of the kits let me now good homes only thanks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would love to see pictures of these ferret runs and stuff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i bet its fun watching them


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

hi just about got the ferret court done thats what i have been doing since i got back two compartments with run to the side bourded sides of the run so they can,t climb up the wire we put my polecat in young to my lads cream to see what colours they throw she is due in three weeks i,m going to keep two or three myself , something diferrant for a change


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gazt said:


> hi just about got the ferret court done thats what i have been doing since i got back two compartments with run to the side bourded sides of the run so they can,t climb up the wire we put my polecat in young to my lads cream to see what colours they throw she is due in three weeks i,m going to keep two or three myself , something diferrant for a change


hope you put pictures up when she has them,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

